# Sonya Kraus - beim Shopping vorm Hotel Steigenberger; Wien 2011-03-14 (7x)



## karl vetter (21 März 2011)

Thx 123mike






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 7 Dateien, 4.049.809 Bytes = 3,862 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4n (von 2010-08-08)​


----------



## Bapho (21 März 2011)

*AW: Normal Sonya Kraus - beim Shopping vorm Hotel Steigenberger; Wien 2011-03-14 (7x)*

Vielen Dank fuer die Bilder von Sonya!


----------



## Chamser81 (22 März 2011)

Schaut euch mal die Hände von ihr an!


----------



## Rainer Wenger (22 März 2011)

Sonya ganz persönlich... mir gefällt's. Vielen Dank für die hübsche Mami ! :thumbup:


----------



## ladolce (23 März 2011)

sehr schön,vielen dank


----------



## ahabarbar (24 März 2011)

nice, danke


----------



## posemuckel (24 März 2011)

Danke für sexy Sonya.


----------



## JohnDaniels (24 März 2011)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die Hände von ihr an!



Sorry, aber wen interessieren denn da die Hände???

Sonya Kraus ist wohl eine der schärfsten Muttis überhaupt! :drip: :drip:

oder wie Elton treffend sagte: "Was für eine geile Sau!" :drip: :drip: :drip:

Danke für sexy Sonya


----------



## lisaplenske (24 März 2011)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die Hände von ihr an!



Zeichen harter Arbeit - welche auch immer


----------



## Chamser81 (25 März 2011)

JohnDaniels schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wen interessieren denn da die Hände???



Weil die Hände wohl noch das einzig natürliche an dieser Kunstfigur sind!


----------



## Poenk (25 März 2011)

Was für ein Unterschied zu den Bildern vom selben Abend!
Auf diesen Bildern sieht sie sehr natürlich und gut aus - wie man sie kennt.

Apropos Hände, als Heimwerker-Lady kann sie sich das leisten, wenn man ihre Bein (und ihre Augen) sieht, nimmt man ohnehin nicht viel anderes mehr wahr...


----------



## heinzruediger (26 März 2011)

danke für Sonya !


----------



## prediter (26 März 2011)

danke für die schönen bilder von sonya!


----------



## zebulon (17 Apr. 2011)

Danke für Sonya!


----------



## dallas111 (19 Apr. 2011)

danke!


----------

